# for the kids Reindeer Cam



## marlowmanor (Nov 2, 2012)

I know it's a little early to be thinking about Christmas, but this sight was fun for the kids last year and my SIL was letting me know the elves are starting to get the area ready. In December Santa comes out to feed the reindeer a couple times during the day and the kids can watch him.

http://reindeercam.com/


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Nov 2, 2012)

SSSAAAANNNNTTTTTAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!       Lol, sorry, just watched the movie Elf.  I'm in such a christmas mood lately. Christmas came and went so fast last year I didn't get a chance to enjoy the holidays! Startin' early this year.. Even the walmart has christmas stuff up already!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 2, 2012)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> SSSAAAANNNNTTTTTAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!       Lol, sorry, just watched the movie Elf.  I'm in such a christmas mood lately. Christmas came and went so fast last year I didn't get a chance to enjoy the holidays! Startin' early this year.. Even the walmart has christmas stuff up already!!


Yeah, I kind of hate it. Christmas stuff was up with the Halloween stuff. I told DH next year they'll start putting Christmas stuff out in July the way they are going!


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 2, 2012)

I just put the 1st of my fall decorations out yesterday, so there's NO way I am ready to think about Christmas!!!

Fun link though and shared it with my daughters to show our grandkids


----------

